
Ask HN: Which tech stack for macOS-App landing page? - Lausbert
I want to release an macOS-App via my own website. I want a nice responsive website which shows some static content (Videos, Images, Text) about the app. Additionaly I want to have a download area, where you can find all released versions with changelogs. This download area should be automatically generated and updated, when I push a new version to my repository on Github. Changelogs should be generated based on squashed commit messages.<p>Which tech stack would you prefer?
For example is WP extendable enough to achieve described goal?
I also wanted to learn Typescript and react in the past, but this might be an overkill.<p>Background: iOS-Developer with currently no serious experience in web development.
======
thedangler
shameless plug. I own sytescope.com which makes websites extremely easy. Only
hard part you would need to figure out how to pull in the changlogs using the
code block. It would be possible I just don't know if there is already a
github script for it or not.

------
tobltobs
Static HTML. Update download area with a simple scp from your build script.

~~~
Hackbraten
And while you’re at it, please include a version number in the DMG’s download
URL if you don’t mind. That helps with integrity checks.

(Full disclosure: am Homebrew maintainer, who loves to add integrity checks to
casks.)

